# Liverpool games



## riddles (12 Jan 2007)

Hi

I'm thinking of going to a Liverpool match. Does anyone know how to get match tickets, I'm presuming the tickets would mostly be pre-sold.  I was thinking of going on the 24th of February.

regards,

RJ


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jan 2007)

www.liverpoolfc.tv


----------



## riddles (12 Jan 2007)

thanks R2D2 I was also wondering if anyone can recommend an alternative to the Liverpool homepage a lot seem to be sold out for that one.


----------



## redchariot (14 Jan 2007)

It is quite difficult to get tickets on the Liverpool website and you must have a fancard for this (a card with a login ID and tracks your ticket purchases).

Alternatively you can apply to the ticket office by telephone 00 44 870 220 2151 about 3 weeks before the game (dates of sale on Liverpool website). This is also difficult but a fancard is not necessary; you could spend hours trying to get through sometimes.

The easiest way is to post an application but there is no garauntee you will get tickets.

Your best chance for tickets is to go for matches against smaller teams e.g. Sheffield Utd or Watford as it will be easier; on top of that if you want to go to the Man Utd or Everton games you have to have bought tickets to certain previous matches.

All the info is on www.liverpoolfc.tv 

There are websites where you can buy tickets for matches for a premium price (glorified touting); 2/3 normal price, even more for e.g. Chelsea. Not really a desirable option as they are quite expensive and there is a small chance there are fakes


----------



## peno (15 Jan 2007)

If you go over for a weekend on a friday go to a few of the pubs in the town and ask around. There's normally a lot of tickets floating around for not much more than the face value.

O'Reillys across fromthe Adelphi is one place where a few hours knocking back the beer will entice the owner to come up with tickets for you.


----------



## sharecarer (15 Jan 2007)

I had problems getting tickets for a Liverpool match last year (and I even had a fan card). I ended up ringing the ticket office for Bolton FC who they were playing against and got them no hassle. Meant sitting with Bolton Fans but it was the only way of getting face value tickets at the time.


----------



## riddles (15 Jan 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## JOHNBOB50 (15 Jan 2007)

Try ringing the box office in Livrepool first thing onthe day they go on general sale to the public.(this info is on the LFC website). I have got tickets for numerous games this way.

You could also try APMpromotions.com who specialise in LFC games but you have to book the Hotel with them.


----------



## GreatDane (15 Jan 2007)

Hi

Check out www.IrishKop.com - an Irish based website for Irish reds.  There is talk there of starting to organise trips for groups of regular members etc (not for those who just want to use the site as once off, for tickets and then walk away though)

Cheers

G>


----------



## Trafford (18 Jan 2007)

have good value packages for certain home games, which include match ticket, programme, sometimes hospitality and your overnight hotel stay.


----------



## RonanC (18 Jan 2007)

those  prices seem to be very expensive when you break it down !!!

Prices if bought seperatly:

€55 per night each in the premier travel inn (two nights)
€50max on match ticket
€5 match programme
€2 tea/coffee
€15 Breakfast/Lunch

*€182 total...*

*Package price is €315....* 


We travelled to to London last weekend for a Chelsea match (im not a supporter, went with g/f and her nephew who is)

Booked package through Thomas Cook in UK as it was near impossible to get tickets from the club in time...


Package Price was €180 each for Match ticket, Hotel 1 night (premier travel inn Kensington), buffet Breakfast, Match programme, stadium & musuem tour.. 


IF Bought seperatly..

Match ticket £60 (face value for West Upper)
Hotel room in Kensington (premier travel inn) £37.50
Full buffet Breakfast £7.50
Match programme £3
stadium & museum tour £14

*which is £122 or €182 roughly.....*

I honestly dont know how they make money on these packages, maybe they have a deal with the Hotel or club on sales??? But it was the best value package deal i've ever been on... Pity they dont do LFC trips !!!


----------



## RonanC (18 Jan 2007)

for Liverpool tickets I would suggest contacting the club via postal enquiry or by phone on the day of General sale as a decent amount of tickets are available for some of the matches against lower teams... 

anytime in the past (late 80's, and throughout the 90's) we did this we always got the tickets we wanted.. I have a few connections in Liverpool these days and can more or less be guaranteed tickets for any match which is brilliant, cant beat big game atmosphere or even champions league nights !! 

ps: Im on the waiting list for a season ticket..... currently about 5 or 6 years wait !!!


----------



## GreatDane (18 Jan 2007)

Well at least your on the waiting list ...
last time I checked the LFC.tv website it was not even accepting people onto the bloomin' waiting list 

Cheers

G>


----------



## Olly64 (19 Jan 2007)

i have done it with travel solutions in belfast, 2 nights in wigan, match tickets, complimentary dinner and drinks in the centenary stand all for €300, but i was checking these packages since then and the best is whartonstravel in cavan i think, i have checked every website, newspaper, magazine and these are the ceapest, they even do day trips for €129, which is just a good night out these days, go on you reds tomorrow


----------

